# Horizontal Disc Sander ???



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone know of any plans - or have any ideas - about how to take this homemade disc sander idea, but have the disc sander as the flat surface ... kind of like a motorized lazy susan type deal? (hope I described that clearly enough)




















The reason (and goal) for my question is because I like to build my own custom drums (as in musical instrument) and rather than attach a big ole sheet of sandpaper to a table surface (for a kind of truing surface to level out the shell edges), I would love to have a motorized horizontal disc sander onto which I could lower the shells - varying from sizes 8" diameter to 22" diameter - and sand/true them evenly with the circular sanding motion.

make sense?


Thanks for any thoughts, ideas, reference/resources you may be kind enough to share. 



TOM


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

How would you control your work piece,best way is with a drum sander,then you have total control.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> How would you control your work piece,best way is with a drum sander,then you have total control.


Well, it's somewhat of a different process than using a drum sander. I've found some reference images and such to help you understand what I am talking about.


This first one is actually a vertical disc sander for the drum shells - so, if one were to go this route, it wouldn't be much of a deviation from the original idea I referenced in my initial post. (I included the caption from the site from which I found the image).

*11. Trimming the ends of the drum*
The ends of the shell are evened out on a special sanding machine, resulting in a perfectly true drum.















This next [video] example I think best depicts the concept I'm getting at 
- you can see the idea at the 0:45 sec point in the video . . . 

*CLICK HERE TO SEE VIDEO*




Any thoughts?




TOM


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yes i see what you mean about the video, but i hate to think what kind of motor you would need to power that sander,as he has to help it start,but i also was suprised to see the control he has with it,probably because he's only using the inner portion of the disc.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, maybe I'll think of a creative way to accomplish this over the next few months or so. 
The good thing about personal hobbies ... there's no rush or deadlines. 


:rockon:



TOM


----------



## Geaners (Apr 21, 2015)

*Horizontal disc sander*

Hi...Newbie here but I couldn't help but think of a potters wheel, powered or kick type, to solve your horizontal sander needs. Just a thought. Good Luck
Geaners


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

what if we keep the standard vertical disc sander but change that flat top to a large v-block. Or maybe 2 rollers to support the drum while you do the edge work


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You do know this thread is over a year old?????


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

thats funny, maybe captn. will tell us what he is using


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I found it useful to send a couple of videos to a young relative drummer for general education purposes.

What the captain is looking for isn't all that much different than a rotary lap.


----------

